# How to fall



## photoatdv (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm thinking about doing this skit/ acting bit at a performance. At least one in it I would need fall once probably comming off a 2' platform, then fall down behind it (its supposed to look like I jumped off a ledge). Any tips from the actors around here on how to do that safely and without getting completely covered with bruises? I know I need to relax completely and just go with it-- but any tricks to actually do that when I'm doing it in front of a hundered people (remember I'm usually backstage or FOH). Thanks.


----------



## loudguyrick (Feb 5, 2009)

As someone who has done a jump like that I can tell you from personal experience that I think the best thing to do is have some sort of padding in your landing spot. We used double-stacked mattresses when I jumped. The other way I tried to make it look real was to jump high off the deck I was on. For landing I tried to make sure I was face down on arrival, and used my arms and legs to slow my fall the last foot or so. Be careful when you land that you don't grunt loudly. It can be heard. Good luck!!


----------



## Footer (Feb 5, 2009)

Call your local university and go and talk to their fight cordinator
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RichMoore (Feb 6, 2009)

Being an actor who does tech work to support home and hearth and eat regularly, let me give you my take.

Firstly, I would want to have at least, two GOOD mattresses worth of padding on which to land....

Secondly, I would want to be facing the audience because no actor wants the audience to see their backs....

Thirdly, I would not jump, but would fall straight back starting with my toes on the edge of the platform, diver style with my arms out to the sides, which would help to break my fall....

Fourthly, I would be sure to tuck my chin down to my chest to lessen the chance of breaking my neck and would keep my jaw clamped shut, so I would not break any teeth or bite off my tongue....

Lastly, I would not consume any beans or broccoli for two days prior to doing the gag.

My $.02,
Rich 

PS: Make sure that your feet do not fly up after you land....it will ruin the effect.


----------



## What Rigger? (Feb 6, 2009)

Show me someone who goes on the Internet looking for advice on how to fall, instead of seeking out someone who does stunts/stage combat for a living and I'll show you the world's next quadraplegic.


----------



## photoatdv (Feb 6, 2009)

Okay, What Rigger, did you read my post? I have done this type of thing many times, but only in front of the 20-30 people in my class and not in as precisely timed situation as this will be (this will be part of a large sequence of events taking place). The only new thing I'm adding is that there will be a small platform which is only high enough to hide me until the spotlight goes out. My question was tips for relaxing when I'm nervous I have little trouble doing this when I'm not in front of a large audience and having to do it at the precise moment.


----------



## LekoBoy (Feb 6, 2009)

photoatdv said:


> My question was tips for relaxing when I'm nervous


In that case maybe the thread should have been titled "Dealing with stage fright" rather than "How to fall"? Either way, What Rigger? and others are correct: * Consult a qualified professional.*


----------

